# Gave up on the compromise...



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

So I look back with some amusement at the post I made here almost exactly eight years ago. I had realised I enjoyed coffee, and wanted to upgrade my Dualit Espressivo (?) to something a little better. However, I was determined to have whatever upgrade I got work with ESE pods.

Many of you kind folks tried to persuade me not to go near the pods and a comment that must have stuck was along the lines of "do something else well, rather than espresso badly".

As a result of taking that great (or outrageously expensive, depending on your point of view - certainly my wife's...!) advice, I purchased a Fracino Piccino and a Mhalkonig Vario. This was considerably more expensive than the Gaggia Classic I'd intended to by with an ESE adaptor! However, it was definitely the right thing to do and I really enjoyed that combo.

A few year later, I upgraded the Vario to a Eureka Zenith 65E and over Christmas this year, decided it was time for an upgrade on the Piccino. I've spent weeks now sweating about what I would get and settled first on a Sage DB. Aesthetically nice, probably with high 'WAF' and around the £1000 mark, which was my self imposed, absolute top end budget (I mean, a grand for a coffee machine - madness. Pure madness...).

I was almost ready to pull the trigger, but those concerns over compromises were really starting to nag again. Surely if I'm spending that sort of cash, although I like the look of the Sage, it's not as sexy as some more traditional looking machines (in my humble opinion, anyway) . Also, I should be experiencing an E61 on a heat exchanger at least, right? Yeah, that's what I'll do then.

So did some investigating of that and came across Lelit and thought the Mara looked lovely. That's a good compromise - E61, nice looking machine (particularly the deluxe wood version) and solid build that will do me another 8 years at least. But... I'm used to a dual boiler. What if I'm disappointed with the HX or can't get along with the flushing?. I know the MaraX is on its way but even still.

Okay, push it a little more. The ACS Minima looks really nice. Lovely looking machine, E61, dual boiler, solid, good reviews from @DavecUK. I'll pick one of those up. That will definitely scratch the itch, once and for all.

Anyway... here I am this evening in love with this beautiful Bianca that found a home on my kitchen worktop this afternoon after the lovely people at @bellabarista sent it express via FedEx. I feel as excited and pleased with myself as my kids appeared to after the jolly fellow in red put in an appearance a few weeks back. She is truly a stunner and I have to say, I managed to pull the best shot of espresso I have ever pulled on the first go, so that bodes well! Fantastic machine, I'm absolutely over the moon (although my wallet has taken a beating!).

Thanks for the addiction coffeeforums.co.uk! ?

P.S. good home to be found for my well loved Piccino, perhaps for someone just starting on their journey - she looks a bit forlorn tonight. Feel more than a little guilty!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice machine and the full production ones are very quiet.


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree, Dave. I've been pleasantly surprised by how quiet it is.



DavecUK said:


> Nice machine and the full production ones are very quiet.


----------



## Fairkid (Feb 9, 2020)

Dream set up!


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

@squiggs1982 OMG where did you get the London transport cups! Nice machine (I have a Mara) but those cups ?!


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm really enjoying it, I have to admit! ?


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

DDoe said:


> @squiggs1982 OMG where did you get the London transport cups! Nice machine (I have a Mara) but those cups ?!


 @DDoe my wife got me them about 7 years ago when we moved back up north from London. They have been kept locked up and only brought out on special occasions , as I also very much like them. Figured I'd put them proudly on display with my new beauty!

Think they are https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bliss-Home-Harry-Underground-Espresso/dp/B00FPW4NJW but sadly don't seem to be available. Wife thinks she got them in Fortnum & Mason


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Very nice machine indeed.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

squiggs1982 said:


> @DDoe my wife got me them about 7 years ago when we moved back up north from London. They have been kept locked up and only brought out on special occasions , as I also very much like them. Figured I'd put them proudly on display with my new beauty!
> 
> Think they are https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bliss-Home-Harry-Underground-Espresso/dp/B00FPW4NJW but sadly don't seem to be available. Wife thinks she got them in Fortnum & Mason


 @squiggs1982. Thanks for getting back. Shame they're no longer available, as a displaced Londoner nothing says London like the LT logo! Yes, to me it will always be LT not TFL!!


----------

